

Free unlimited rebooting experience from vintage operating systems - takosuke
http://www.therestartpage.com/

======
brk
This is awesome, brings back some great old memories.

Would love to see some various SunOS/Solaris reboot screens in there.

------
tar
Trying it with full-screen on (F11) makes it even cooler.

------
benjlang
Tons of fun.

